# Caulk



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

So what's the best caulk?

I know, it's a broad question. We have been using Dap siliconized latex for the past 6 ears we have been in business. That's all we use for interior. It doesn't seem to always do the best.

I hear big stretch mentioned a bit, I've thought it could be nice to use that for crown moulding cause we seem to get cracks on those caulk joints more than the rest of the trim.

But if there is a better product to use on the general trim I'd love to give something else a shot.

What about exterior caulk for painting siding? We have always used the Dap there as well but I think that we could be using a better product. Caulking is where we see failures all the time which lead to rot.

Anybody using Quad for your general outdoor caulking and painting it? We use Quad when aluminum is trim is used and some other odds and ends but not for our normal caulk if we have an exterior paint job.

This seems amateur to even ask but I've learned so much on here I feel like I could be educated on something as "simple" as caulk.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

For interior trim I use Sherwin Williams 950A. Buy it by the box. If you go over on painttalk.com lots of the pros over there use it. I have ran through a ton of it and like how it works. Smooths out nice and the price is really good also. Great for production work.

For exterior I use titebond weathermaster. Not saying it it the best though. I think it is a good product and it is what my yard carries.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I mentioned Big Stretch in the other thread. I really like it. Very easy to work with. I feel it does what it says it does, which is stretch. Just re using a tube is nice. That Dap stuff gets hard at the tip so your either cutting the tip bigger, digging the dried caulk out with a wire, or throwing the tube away. The Big Stretch stays nice and pliable. 

We will still use Dap on the rentals but I like using Big Stretch on the paying customers. Worth the extra coin IMO.

Absolutely hate Quad. I see where it would be a good idea but would rather not use it. I don't feel it is easy to work with and if it gets on anything it is not suppose to, like me :laughing:, it is hell cleaning it up.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I agree with Spencer on the 950A from SW... best stuff I've personally used. Lays down a smooth bead and durable in my experience. Widely available too.

CrpntrFrk also has my interest in the Big Stretch b/c I've wanted to try Sashco products for a while now.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Big Stretch for me...inside and outside.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Quad is a good exterior caulk but really tough to tool. However, polyseamseal has many similar qualities [waterproof so it wont be washed out by rain if you dont paint it right away.] Its also adehesive and very strong, easy to tool and will clean pretty easy with a wet rag if yoh get it on your hands. The quad is just a sticky mess. You cannot pai t either of these the same day. Off gassing will cause bubbles.

Interior 950a is fine for tight milwork but does not gap well over an eigth of an inch. Miller paint acrylic is a better bridging caulk.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Sika for most exterior work.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

phenoseal easy to tool


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

BASF Sonneborn Sonolastic for exterior. High grade stuff, professional quality. Definitely giving the customer the good stuff.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

CrpntrFrk;2697193
Absolutely hate Quad. I see where it would be a good idea but would rather not use it. I don't feel it is easy to work with and if it gets on anything it is not suppose to said:


> All we use is quad on exteriors. Wd-40 makes for easy clean up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Sika is great. Especially self level for concrete joints.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I use Top Gun, from Porter Paints (PPG). 200 for interior and 400 for exterior. Really good stuff, IMO. The 400 is awesome for caulking PVC trim to Hardie siding - I have zero joint failures on my house 6 years later. I've heard good things about Big Stretch, but have never used it. I tried the Quad and hated it. Too hard to work with.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Quad or weather master on exterior. Towertech on interior.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

If money is now object I like Tremco products. That is nice stuff! 

Our yard stocks the Titebond exterior and I like it.

For inside paintable its either Sherwin Williams 950 or Menards white Lighting brand.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

66 Shelby said:


> .... I tried the Quad and hated it. Too hard to work with.


Being hard to work with is practically the mark of a good exterior caulk. The top urethanes - Sika, BASF, and Quad (silane), are all horrible, sticky messes to work with. That stickiness is what makes them work, and why they'll never be popular with the DIY crowd ('66, I'm not calling you part of the DIY crowd.) You have to tool them with OMS or WD40.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Quad for all my exterior, mainly because it is color matched to the siding I buy from my supplier.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the answers everybody. 

I picked up a case of the 950A yesterday to give that a shot.

The whole thing about quad being hard to tool, but I have to agree with what Bob said, it seems like it would be a very long lasting and high quality sealant.

We currently mix up water and dish soap and use our finger to tool it. I'm gonna try Vaseline next time I use it. Somebody mentioned that on here a while back.

Where do you guys get Big Stretch? Supplier, online, paint store? My paint store doesn't have it and the box store doesn't stock it. I'd like to have that on hand for joints that tend to experience more movement.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

I've liked the GE stuff from HD/Lowe's. Seems to work well but on the pricey side. $5-7/tube


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Use foaming window cleaner to tool the caulk Travis.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Use foaming window cleaner to tool the caulk Travis.



The aerosol kind? I just looked it up on Amazon because I have no idea what you're talking about and see a bunch of aerosol products. You spray it over the bead then wipe it?


----------

